# Reflex Prohawk Vs Bear young gun



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I really think u should get the young gun. Bear archery makes great bows.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

thats what i am leaning to but i really like hoyt and reflex is owned by hoyt so its tuff.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> thats what i am leaning to but i really like hoyt and reflex is owned by hoyt so its tuff.


Shoot BOTH, then decide.
All you can get here is opinions of others. Whats important is your opinion.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a Diamond and that was a GREAT youth bow!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

The problem is i live in a really small town and it only has 1 or 2 bow shops and i dont think they have ether bow at ether store.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> The problem is i live in a really small town and it only has 1 or 2 bow shops and i dont think they have ether bow at ether store.


Look for an archery shop around your town, We drive an hour to get to the archery shop we go to. You can also look on ebay for the bows.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Look for an archery shop around your town, We drive an hour to get to the archery shop we go to. You can also look on ebay for the bows.


yeah i seen a hoyt selena on ebay last night brand new it was at $50 not sure what its at right now. isnt that what you were looking for earlier.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yeah i seen a hoyt selena on ebay last night brand new it was at $50 not sure what its at right now. isnt that what you were looking for earlier.


Yeah, that price will rise a descent bit!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, that price will rise a descent bit!


im not so sure it might rise but suprisingly some bows go for cheap on ebay i watched a 06 hoyt protec go off 2 weeks ago for $165 thats very good


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

me and my dad shop ebay frequently. In the last minutes it will go extremely high. In fact you can pay an online company to bid for you in the last 10 seconds


----------

